# I need a new knife



## PoukieBear (Jul 29, 2019)

I'm really not sure if I should splurge on a new expensive knife for making beautiful slices of meat, or if I just need to buy a regular sharp knife and a good sharpener.

I made a video yesterday of my brother slicing into my brisket.  The knife he is using isn't the greatest, and I don't really have anything better than that.

Please excuse the "Home Video" quality of this. LOL, literally had 4 kids running around, he brought his entire crew.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 29, 2019)

An electric knife works great on cutting a brisket and not to costly.

Warren


----------



## Braz (Jul 29, 2019)

The link isn't working for me.
I have and like this slicing knife.
{creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584482455202776&psc=1


----------



## PoukieBear (Jul 29, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> An electric knife works great on cutting a brisket and not to costly.
> 
> Warren



I've never been a fan of electric knives.  I feel like they are mini chain saws, and if you need a chainsaw to slice it, then I don't want to eat it.  LOL.  know what i mean?  (No offence to anyone who uses one.!)


----------



## drdon (Jul 29, 2019)

None taken! I will say it works well though.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> I've never been a fan of electric knives.  I feel like they are mini chain saws, and if you need a chainsaw to slice it, then I don't want to eat it.  LOL.  know what i mean?  (No offence to anyone who uses one.!)



So does that mean a meat slicer is like a circular saw.

Chris


----------



## PoukieBear (Jul 29, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> So does that mean a meat slicer is like a circular saw.
> 
> Chris



LOL !!  Never thought of it that way.

My prejudice come from watching my grandad slice the thanksgiving turkey with an electric knife, because it was so dry and tough and barely edible even when it was drowned in gravy and cranberry sauce.  (I shuddered just now typing that!  so many bad memories)

I prefer the idea of having a really nice real knife to do the job, just not sure if I can spend $50 for a regular kitchen knife or $250 for a Japanese one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 29, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> I've never been a fan of electric knives.  I feel like they are mini chain saws, and if you need a chainsaw to slice it, then I don't want to eat it.  LOL.  know what i mean?  (No offence to anyone who uses one.!)



But it slices the brisket with out tearing and pulling the crust off and pulling the tender meat into pulled beef.

Warren


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 29, 2019)

I can relate to the turkey experience. As for the knife I use an old knife I inherited from my grandmother(circa 1930's to 50's). I only hand wash it and dry it immediately. It still looks brand new. I do have a sharpener(cheaper one) that keeps it sharp.  As for newer knives - sorry I haven't bought one in years. The electric knife does come in handy for certain occasions so I keep one on hand.

Chris


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 29, 2019)

I use a Dexter 14" Wide Duo-Edge Roast Slicer.
Anything similar is ideal for slicing large cuts of meat.
Dexter Outdoors 14" wide duo-edge roast slicer.
Found mine on sale for $30.00


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 29, 2019)

I'll second the electric knife, as long as you get a decent one. I use my Cuisinart electric for slicing bread, beef, and carving turkeys. It doesn't tear the bread or meat, making the nicest cuts.


----------



## phathead69 (Jul 29, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> I'm really not sure if I should splurge on a new expensive knife for making beautiful slices of meat, or if I just need to buy a regular sharp knife and a good



No real need to splurge  old hickory and some others make good knives. Started with the itch of some better cutlery and here is where I wound up.






Left to right 10" ole hickory $19 on amazon-large cuts of meat
4" says Wasabi $60 bucks kitchen store veggies only
9" chefs knife came with a set mom bought years ago $? Sure it wasn't expensive. Has enough carbon that it sharpens well.
7" zwillger (spelling) from kitchen store $75- cuts little bit of everything. 
Last two are fillet knives from bass pro I use for trimming fat and such. Sharpened with 1200 grit sand paper. As some one else mentioned they never are put in the sink with other dishes. They never touch anything other than food or wood butcher block.  Hand washed and put away dry. All these are very sharp and touch up with knife steel and will cut what I ask them to.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jul 29, 2019)

If you search this forum for "Victorinox," you'll find that a LOT of people (including me) find this $35 marvel to be absolutely amazing. You can't get a better knife for that price. Here's a link to their chef's knife:

Victorinox Chef's Knife

You could also invest in a Work Sharp knife sharpener, but if you get the recommended Ken Onion edition, it is a significant investment at $127.


----------



## Norwester55 (Jul 30, 2019)

I just picked up a Mercer 7 inch Santoku chefs knife last week that made me a fan of their budget priced knives. They have all the sizes and types under the style name tab.
https://www.amazon.com/Mercer-Culinary-Genesis-8-Inch-Granton/dp/B000OOQZMY/ref=sr_1_13_sspa?crid=351NLJGEL0ZQ7&keywords=mercer+chef+knife&qid=1564464883&s=home-garden&sprefix=mercer,garden,224&sr=1-13-spons&th=1


----------



## kelbro (Jul 30, 2019)

I have some really nice $$$ knives. I have found that many of the budget knives feel just as good in my hand, sharpen easily and hold a good edge, and cut just as well as the expensive ones.


----------



## hardcookin (Jul 30, 2019)

A knife is only as good as it's edge...
All good suggestions above. Myself I have Dexter,Ole Hickory and even some cheap Sam's clubs knifes and a Rapala fillet knife I use quite a bit.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 30, 2019)

There is a company in Dover Ohio called Warthers that make a great knife. Look them up on their web sight. Not cheap but are a great knife.

Warren


----------



## PoukieBear (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks everyone!  There are some great suggestions here.

I live in Canada, so I'll have to look at what my options are for availability up here.


----------



## phathead69 (Jul 30, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> Thanks everyone!  There are some great suggestions here.
> 
> I live in Canada, so I'll have to look at what my options are for availability up here.



Amazon


----------



## creek bottom (Jul 30, 2019)

I have found that for the money, the "Old Hickory" knives are tough to beat... Priced fairly inexpensive and the quality of steel is great. Check them out on Amazon...


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2019)

PoukieBear said:


> I've never been a fan of electric knives.  I feel like they are mini chain saws, and if you need a chainsaw to slice it, then I don't want to eat it.  LOL.  know what i mean?  (No offence to anyone who uses one.!)




I do most of my Slicing with an Electric Knife.
However don't pick on Chainsaws---I've done some of my Best cutting with Chainsaws too:
*Link:
A Bear from Log to Finish*


Bear


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 30, 2019)

This is the one we have and I've had no issues.  I have a manual slicer like some have mentioned.  I didn't break the bank for it but I personally like the electric better and it's only $20.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 30, 2019)

Braz said:


> The link isn't working for me.
> I have and like this slicing knife.
> {creative}&hvpos={adposition}&hvnetw=o&hvrand={random}&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=e&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl={devicemodel}&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=&hvtargid=pla-4584482455202776&psc=1



EXCEPT I bought the 14"  
Second on this knife!  We have a Wustoff set and but their slicer was insanely expensive.  Hooked up one of these and LOVE IT.  great buy.  I bought the $10 plastic blade cover too for safety


----------



## radioguy (Jul 30, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> There is a company in Dover Ohio called Werthers that make a great knife. Look them up on their web sight. Not cheap but are a great knife.
> 
> Warren



Its Warthers in Dover Ohio.
https://warthercutlery.com/

I like a long serrated knife for brisket

I own a Wusthof version of this.  I consider knives to be an investment.

RG


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks for the correction 
Have you ever been to their museum is awesome.

Warren


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 30, 2019)

My neighborhood Harbor Freight has the ceramic knives with white blades. I've never tried one and I'm tempted. But I don't need any more knives.


----------



## banderson7474 (Jul 30, 2019)

bluewhisper said:


> My neighborhood Harbor Freight has the ceramic knives with white blades. I've never tried one and I'm tempted. But I don't need any more knives.




I thought of that too.  For the price, I'm usually satisfied with their products.  There are some misses but it's okay.  I wish they sold battery operated tools though


----------



## drdon (Jul 30, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I do most of my Slicing with an Electric Knife.
> However don't pick on Chainsaws---I've done some of my Best cutting with Chainsaws too


You just HAD to know that was coming up eventually!


----------



## tallbm (Jul 30, 2019)

sandyut said:


> EXCEPT I bought the 14"
> Second on this knife!  We have a Wustoff set and but their slicer was insanely expensive.  Hooked up one of these and LOVE IT.  great buy.  I bought the $10 plastic blade cover too for safety



I 2nd/3rd this kind of knife for briskets as well.  The style is great the key is to just get a good reputable one that isn't too expensive.
I bought mine at a restaurant supply store for like $22 since I only use it for brisket.

I also like the giant Dexter Russell Fillet Knife 9" BLADE, like 14vinch overall here:

I use the Dexter Russell as a breaking knife (breaks down big cuts of meat into smaller) when I am deboning and processing wild game I hunt and eat.
It is great as a boning knife as well but you just have to watch breaking off the point (which my brother did).  Even with a small tip broken off I use it every year to break down, debone, and process my game for making sausage, regular burger grind, and vac sealing for the year.
I think it was be a little overkill as just a straight brisket knife but I have no doubt it would get the job done and it has a 9" blade and is like 14" in overall length.  It should be able to handle any chunk of meat you throw at it :)


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 30, 2019)

NU2SMOKE Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## markh024 (Jul 31, 2019)

I have this and it is an excellent slicing knife. I use it on bread as well.

I alos have the 10" dexter butcher knife. They come very sharp, just not sheath but I just put it up high and away out of reach from anyone but me.


----------



## fallguy (Jul 31, 2019)

I have a set of Cutco knives- they work great! find a local salesperson and look at their packages.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 31, 2019)

Peachey Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 31, 2019)

fallguy said:


> I have a set of Cutco knives- they work great! find a local salesperson and look at their packages.




LOL---We have a set of Cutco Knives since the 70s.
Kid working his way through college did a Demo & we bought a set.
The scissors that he cut the Penny in half with is in my tool box. (Free Gift)
The Steak Knives were Never sharpened & still cut Steaks Perfectly!!

Bear


----------



## Madmox (Oct 8, 2019)

Im new to the party, so i'll go introduce myself next. But I worked in a professional kitchen japanese and steakhouse for years. And I love my Granton Slicing knife. Very reasonably priced (about 30 bucks) and works great on large chunks of meat. The ground blade helps the meat release from the blade.

Mox


----------



## old sarge (Oct 8, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> So does that mean a meat slicer is like a circular saw.
> Chris


Table Saw.

I have some really good and old Chicago Cutlery knives. Nearly 40 years old.  Very easy to sharpen and steel between uses.  But for a good set of inexpensive knives to use outdoors (where accidents happen) during a get together, at the grill/smoker, or tailgating, I have a set of Old Hickory knives. Really nice price for the set.

https://www.lehmans.com/product/old...MIpZTFoIWO5QIVoyCtBh1luAiGEAQYAyABEgIxRfD_BwE


----------



## S-met (Oct 8, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> I use a Dexter 14" Wide Duo-Edge Roast Slicer.
> Anything similar is ideal for slicing large cuts of meat.


I think I have the same one.

Though I usually use my global santoku or slicer.


----------



## Madmox (Oct 8, 2019)

old sarge said:


> Table Saw.
> 
> I have some really good and old Chicago Cutlery knives. Nearly 40 years old.  Very easy to sharpen and steel between uses.  But for a good set of inexpensive knives to use outdoors (where accidents happen) during a get together, at the grill/smoker, or tailgating, I have a set of Old Hickory knives. Really nice price for the set.
> 
> https://www.lehmans.com/product/old...MIpZTFoIWO5QIVoyCtBh1luAiGEAQYAyABEgIxRfD_BwE



old hickory’s are great knives. They are high enough carbon they sharpen like a dream.


----------



## old sarge (Oct 8, 2019)

Madmox said:


> old hickory’s are great knives. They are high enough carbon they sharpen like a dream.



Yes in deed, very easy to sharpen.  Old Hickory are also the choice for bush craft modification; you tube has a few videos.


----------



## fullborebbq (Oct 9, 2019)

Another vote for the Mercer 14" It is a 14" razor blade! It actually scares me when I use it!


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 9, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> I can relate to the turkey experience. As for the knife I use an old knife I inherited from my grandmother(circa 1930's to 50's). I only hand wash it and dry it immediately. It still looks brand new. I do have a sharpener(cheaper one) that keeps it sharp.  As for newer knives - sorry I haven't bought one in years. The electric knife does come in handy for certain occasions so I keep one on hand.
> 
> Chris


I was given my great grandfather's HAWG butchers knife several years ago. Story has it, made around 1900. 12" blade with hickory handle and will shave ya. Needless to say, I guard it with my life.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Oct 11, 2019)

Get some cheap filet knives from Walmart. couple of bucks.

they're good and sharp and actually hold an edge very well


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2019)

bill ace 350 said:


> Get some cheap filet knives from Walmart. couple of bucks.
> 
> they're good and sharp and actually hold an edge very well




That would be my goto knife for all non-electric slicing too!!

Bear


----------



## old sarge (Oct 11, 2019)

Rada makes quite a selection of stainless steel knives in the USA, many with cast aluminum and or composite handles.  They are pretty inexpensive and have a lifetime guarantee. My mother used them for decades and I have fond memories of being in charge of the requisite sharpening.


----------



## uncle eddie (Oct 12, 2019)

I can put an edge on any metal...you just have to ask yourself how often you want to sharpen it.  

A good knife will hold an edge (of course)...but not when you hit a fork or something when cutting.  So I opt for lower cost and few more sharpenings.

Old Hickory is a great knife for the money - but not dishwasher safe.
Chicago cutlery is dishwasher safe, but doesn't hold an edge as well as Old Hickory...but is still pretty good and pretty inexpensive.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 12, 2019)

Thanks for the like uncle eddie it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## old sarge (Oct 12, 2019)

uncle eddie said:


> I can put an edge on any metal...you just have to ask yourself how often you want to sharpen it.
> 
> A good knife will hold an edge (of course)...but not when you hit a fork or something when cutting.  So I opt for lower cost and few more sharpenings.
> 
> ...



Not sure about the dishwasher for my knives.  All wooden handled.  In any event  neither me nor the missus put our knives in the dishwasher. Hand wash and dry only.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Oct 12, 2019)

I'll add my 2¢'s to the thread. You have been given some very good choices for good inexpensive knives but you also said you might consider a good Japanese knife. I would highly recommend the Yaxell slicing knife as a great choice https://www.cutleryandmore.com/yaxell-dragon/slicing-knife-red-handle-p136551 I have many Yaxel knives and they do a great job of holding an edge. They are made from American BD1N steel, which is a very hard tool steel and I believe they were the first company to use this steel in a Japaneses knife. My wife beats my knives to death and I only have to fully sharpen them about once a year. Just a quick couple strokes on a ceramic sharpening rod and they are good to go for a long time between sharpening's.


----------

